
The most popular, and fastest declining, programming languages - aritraghosh007
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/the-most-popular-and-fastest-declining-programming-languages/
======
NotSammyHagar
This doesn't look very reliable to me. Visual basic is #6, up one percent to
5.23% from a year ago (and I checked, a year ago it was about 4.x% on their
chart before so a "20% gain" in a year). I know there are lots of vb apps out
there but growing that much? This article is just a teaser over the real data
at [https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/](https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/).

~~~
HenryKissinger
Visual Basic is all the rage in medium to large corporations. The ability to
write custom scripts to fill Excel spreadsheets is underrated.

